# Transition to Canidae's new formula



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Is anyone going through the transition from Canidae All Life Stages to their new and "improved" formula? If so are your dogs experiencing any GI problems? I have taken over a week to change my dogs over (they are on about 90% new formula, 10% old now) and so far not happy with the results; gas, cow pie stools and lots of it and the kibble swells up to more than double it's size in water. My one female Aussie who is sensitive to change had a bout of rip-roaring colitis. I'll give them a few more days but I'm looking for something else in the mean time.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Yuck!,

Are the bags marked different withe the new formula? I have a bag and a half left of the old.

Hope thing work out for you, I will be changing if I get anywere near the same results.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Kyle Sprag said:


> Yuck!,
> 
> Are the bags marked different withe the new formula? I have a bag and a half left of the old.
> 
> Hope thing work out for you, I will be changing if I get anywere near the same results.


Bags look the same except they are 35 lb now not 40. The dogs didn't have a problem until we got over the 50/50 combination and my dogs can usually eat anything without side effects.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

There was that whole recent thread 
http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/canidae-changing-their-formulas-oh-no-7989/

You are not alone in seeing problems with the new Canidae, apparently. I don't feed kibble, but wow.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Acutally, the bags are a _slightly_ different color, with a darker tan, and yes, they are 5 pounds lighter. No, I have not bought any and do not plan to. You should have seen me the other day at the store shuffling through the shelves picking out the bags of the 'old' formula (I have coupons I don't want to go to waste)!

PLEASE inform the company of the issues you are having!


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Acutally, the bags are a _slightly_ different color, with a darker tan, and yes, they are 5 pounds lighter. No, I have not bought any and do not plan to. You should have seen me the other day at the store shuffling through the shelves picking out the bags of the 'old' formula (I have coupons I don't want to go to waste)!
> 
> PLEASE inform the company of the issues you are having!


Dogs seem a bit better this morning, going to 100% new formula tonight as I am out of the old formula. All of our dealers have the new formula in stock no so I'm out of luck besides, don't want to have to transition them again. I have reported the problems to the manufacturer but it seems to have fallen on deaf ears.  I also should have coupons coming from the breeder program, two free 40# ALS, not sure how the company will accommodate this since the bags are now 35lbs.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Terry Fisk said:


> Dogs seem a bit better this morning, going to 100% new formula tonight as I am out of the old formula. All of our dealers have the new formula in stock no so I'm out of luck besides, don't want to have to transition them again. I have reported the problems to the manufacturer but it seems to have fallen on deaf ears.  I also should have coupons coming from the breeder program, two free 40# ALS, not sure how the company will accommodate this since the bags are now 35lbs.


 
I just picked up my first bag of the New stuff yesterday. They carry now a 35lb and 45lb bag. Going to mix it 50/50 with the Lamb and Rice to start out with.

I am also wondering how they are going to work out the breeders program cupons, I have 4 or 5 bags of 40lb ALS due when I get around to sending in the POP and Reciepts.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Kyle Sprag said:


> I just picked up my first bag of the New stuff yesterday. They carry now a 35lb and 45lb bag. Going to mix it 50/50 with the Lamb and Rice to start out with.
> 
> I am also wondering how they are going to work out the breeders program cupons, I have 4 or 5 bags of 40lb ALS due when I get around to sending in the POP and Reciepts.


My dogs are doing fine now GI wise that they are on 100% of new formula but the transition was the pits. They sent me coupons for 35 lb bags plus 5 lb bags to make up for the 40 lb UPC's and receipts. They also sent me free 5 lb bag coupons and discount coupons for canine and feline food. I assume this is an incentive to stay with them. Time will tell.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

They sent everyone in the breeder-mpr program those coupons. I got them too.

I used the coupons for the 40lb bags on 35lb bags with no problems, and got 2 bags of the new formula. I figure since they are free/relatively cheap I might as well, rather than waste the coupon. I am not putting Deja on the new formula, though. I started Gypsy (my pet) on it day-before-yesterday, since she is used to eating Diamond Naturals and should be fine with all the grains in the new formula of Canidae. So far, everything seems fine with her.

The new formula kibble is bigger, has a different texture, and tastes nothing like the old kibble (yes, I ate some). It's very bland, and kind of leaves a 'cardboard-like' aftertaste. You can tell from the texture that it's more 'grainy' than before; it's kind of more 'chewy,' whereas the old kibble is more 'crumbly.' It also swells up quite a bit more than the old stuff when it gets wet. I took some pictures of the new vs old kibble last night, both dry and after being soaked for 20min. I haven't uploaded them yet, though.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Does anyone know the price of the new $35lb bag vs. 44/45lb?

Terrasita


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Does anyone know the price of the new $35lb bag vs. 44/45lb?
> 
> Terrasita


My dealer kept the price the same. Smaller bag, same price, higher cost per pound :-(


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Does anyone know the price of the new $35lb bag vs. 44/45lb?


The $35lb bag is the same price that the 40lb bag used to be ($41-$45). The 44lb bags are between $52 and $58, depending on what store you go to. Only a couple around here carry that size; most have the 35lb bags.


----------



## Johnny Cone (Aug 4, 2008)

I just saw the other thread. I bought the new formula and did not even know they changed it.......

So my dogs changed cold turkey. I fed them yesterday and today with the new formula. No issues yet.

But I am not happy about the change.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

So you're getting less in weight and overall quality for the same price. Great. . .

Terrasita


----------



## andy norris (Jun 23, 2008)

We bought a 44lb. bag about 2 weeks ago. We did the transition by mixing it with some older formula we still had. Our dogs will not eat it. They take a few bites and turn their noses up at it. Also noticed a lot of scratching, eye boogers while on the new stuff. Mushy poop and diarrhea. Even our iron stomach puppy has shown her dislike for the new stuff. She'd gobble up the old stuff and begged for more. Now she just turns her nose up at it. We've got about 40lbs. of the stuff left and I'm considering returning it for a refund. So far it's been a big let down for us.

I guess we are on a hunt for a replacement food. We are considering TOTW as an alternative. Although I've read it's not good for puppies due to the calcium levels being to high???? Anyone heard of this???? All of our other dogs loved the TOTW we tried awhile back. We just are concerned about feeding it to our 6 month old.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I just bought a bag of TOTW for my GSD and just started feeding it to her. She likes it and there were no issues. Her weight seems to be a little down though. Canidae has a lamb and rice formula that they don't seem to have added all the grains to or what I saw at the store was the old stuff. I could see ditching ALS for that but I won't feed the ALS new formula.

Terrasita


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

That was the old stuff. All of their new formulas have all the same grains in them.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I had the same effect with all my dogs. I changed to the call of the wild and they're all doing great on it, expensive but good.


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

I switched my young male to the Lamb and Rice formula a few months back because it had lower protein but higher calories compared to the other food I was using. The reason I did this was a little Pano was rearing it's ugly head. As soon as I lowered the Protein the pano disappeared magically. He has done ok with this food.Occasional runs but that happens with all dogs and foods.The most noticeable change was the color of his poop from very dark to a light light brown. Farely solid 90 % of the time.Coat looks good,good energy, and he likes the taste. I will stay with this until I see anything different. 
Yes the cost went up $2 to $43 and the weight came down to 35lb as well.


----------



## ben peron (Aug 19, 2008)

i will tell you my experiance with the new formula was very very bad, all three of my mals ..got the runs from it


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

I switched to "new" Canidae from the old. I sent them an email about how I felt about this whole thing. The switch went fine no problems. I did try solid gold earlier, but WOW shitsville and farts!!!!! The new Canidae is not causing any problems for Nandi.


----------

